# Line 6 POD Farm 2.5 is now free to anything?



## niffnoff (May 17, 2011)

MAJOR EDIT:
First post was a tad ranty and also bitchy, there's a new POD Farm Update for those who don't know,
2.5 and has 64 bit compatability, for those who already have 2.0 you'll have all your normal functions.
For those who haven't well youll still need to buy the normal version or fork out a bit for the Platinum version
(in which don't bother just buy a UX8 or something)

The difference in this patch is:

-64 bit compatability
-will now work on ANY USB interface (no longer exclusive, but pays to be a line 6 user to get the full versions)

it is still firmware though. so  you pirates

The freebie version includes:

&#8226; 2 guitar amps
&#8220;Wide panel&#8221; Fender® Deluxe Reverb®, and
Marshall® JCM-800
&#8226; 2 guitar cabs
1×12 1964 Fender® Blackface Deluxe Reverb® and
4×12 1978 Marshall® with stock 70s
&#8226; 2 bass amps
Ampeg® SVT® and
Ampeg® B-15 1×15 Ampeg® B-15
&#8226; 2 bass cabs
1×15 Ampeg® B-15 and
4×10 Hartke®)
&#8226; 13 stompboxes and studio effects
Teletronix LA-2A®
Electro-Harmonix® Deluxe Memory Man
MXR® Phase 90
Fender® Deluxe Reverb®
Tremolo
Arbiter Fuzz Face®
Ibanez® Tube Screamer®
Arbiter Cry Baby
L6 Vetta Comp
L6 Sub Octaves
L6 Vetta Wah
L6 Digital Delay
L6 Standard Spring Reverb and
L6 Cavernous Reverb
&#8226; 2 mic preamps
API® 512c with API® 550b EQ and
L6 Solid State Console
&#8226; Dual Tone functionality and A/B/Y box

Thanks to Guitarchitect for the list!


Here's the link:

Line 6 :: Software


There is a hitch. for those who haven't got a interface with POD Farm 2.0 beforehand YOU CAN'T Keep it forever, 30 days then you pay HAHA! . My stressing is over.


----------



## Ramsey (May 17, 2011)

Oops, double post.


----------



## Ramsey (May 17, 2011)

"Hardware Independence.
Use POD Farm 2.5 with any USB audio interface. We recommend POD Studio&#8482; interfaces. They have the lowest latency and best signal-to-noise ratio for guitarists. "

so finally i don't have to have my POD plugged in to use it? well this came really late.

EDIT: well at least its 64 bit compatible now..


----------



## Tree (May 17, 2011)

At least now I can use my Firepod  (not that it's so great). I just hate using the UX2


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 17, 2011)

I wonder what this means for me... Hmmm!


----------



## niffnoff (May 17, 2011)

What have I started...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 17, 2011)

does that mean I could use my boss ME-25 processor with it?


----------



## Tree (May 17, 2011)

Well, I updated, and now this happened:







I enjoy my shiny, new, red mics


----------



## niffnoff (May 17, 2011)

Tree said:


> Well, I updated, and now this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.... how? This is mine






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tree (May 17, 2011)

The stand-alone version of it is fine. My plugin has just gone bonkers for some reason


----------



## niffnoff (May 17, 2011)

Tree said:


> The stand-alone version of it is fine. My plugin has just gone bonkers for some reason



May aswell see for my self 

(if so CONGRATS LINE 6 YOU SUCK!)


----------



## Tree (May 17, 2011)

it works fine. I just can't see half of the shit in the GUI. I'll probably re-install it later.


----------



## niffnoff (May 17, 2011)

Apart from my cubase telling me it doesn't like the CD Rom I have in... (football manager yay!) It's all working for me guys. :S


----------



## Guitarchitect (May 17, 2011)

If I understand it correctly, the free version is just an unlimited trial version.

Haven't done the install yet - so maybe more info pops up then.

But the website says you get this with the trial/free version:


*
*​  2 guitar amps


Wide panel Fender® Deluxe Reverb®, and
Marshall® JCM-800
  2 guitar cabs


1×12 1964 Fender® Blackface Deluxe Reverb® and
4×12 1978 Marshall® with stock 70s
  2 bass amps


Ampeg® SVT® and
Ampeg® B-15 1×15 Ampeg® B-15
  2 bass cabs


1×15 Ampeg® B-15 and
4×10 Hartke®)
  13 stompboxes and studio effects


Teletronix LA-2A®
Electro-Harmonix® Deluxe Memory Man
MXR® Phase 90
Fender® Deluxe Reverb®
Tremolo
Arbiter Fuzz Face®
Ibanez® Tube Screamer®
Arbiter Cry Baby
L6 Vetta Comp
L6 Sub Octaves
L6 Vetta Wah
L6 Digital Delay
L6 Standard Spring Reverb and
L6 Cavernous Reverb
  2 mic preamps


API® 512c with API® 550b EQ and
L6 Solid State Console
  Dual Tone functionality and A/B/Y box


That's a lot for a free plug in. It'll be interesting to see how amplitube responds to this.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 17, 2011)

I can finally get rid of my crappy Guitarport!! 

Judging from the free lite version their trying to compete with Amplitube 3.5.


----------



## niffnoff (May 17, 2011)

Revalver.. where aret thou response oh Revalver


----------



## Ramsey (May 17, 2011)

Tree said:


> Well, I updated, and now this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The same thing happened to me except I'm on Cubase 5.1 

I think its becuase pod farm 2.01 is already installed, so you have to remove it first to make it run smoothly. I'm trying that now, I'll update this post if thats the case.


----------



## toiletstand (May 17, 2011)

just installed. no sound. brb computer throwdown.


----------



## toiletstand (May 18, 2011)

went back to regular pod farm and now a bunch of amps cabs and effects are missing. what did i do?


----------



## Tree (May 18, 2011)

^Try updating, or reinstalling everything with the Line 6 Monkey.


----------



## AlucardXIX (May 18, 2011)

"works with any interface"

Yup, totally ditching this shitty ass Toneport I've had since 06.


----------



## niffnoff (May 18, 2011)

AlucardXIX said:


> "works with any interface"
> 
> Yup, totally ditching this shitty ass Toneport I've had since 06.



May aswell dude. 

By the looks of it toneports and guitarports, will be forgotten about now.


----------



## 13point9 (May 18, 2011)

updated via Monkey and now Monkey won't recognise my x3 pro *rage*


----------



## niffnoff (May 18, 2011)

13point9 said:


> updated via Monkey and now Monkey won't recognise my x3 pro *rage*



.... line 6 hates the world already...


----------



## Curt (May 18, 2011)

Glad i'm not using POD farm anymore...

(Revalver, Poulin, TSE, and acmebargig ftw)


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 18, 2011)

Definitely an improvement for me. Pod Farm 1 was always kinda slow to load and sometimes would crash Reaper... with my X3 I finally downloaded 2.5 yesterday and the UI is much smoother and quicker. Glad to see you can load individual models or effects in one VST to save on CPU power... which is good because I'll barely be using the guitar models with all the free VST's out there. This way I can use Pod Farm just for effects, bass, vocals


----------



## MJS (May 18, 2011)

Looks like they are having some issues, though. I have a UX1 and upgraded from 2.2 to 2.5 and it didn't work, though v1 was still working fine. 

Reinstalled, same thing. Should've seen it coming when the Monkey upgrade failed and had to be done manually. 

A temp fix that seemed to work for me is disconnecting the UX1 while Pod Farm is running, then plug it back in. Then go to File - Preferences - Hardware and select the device again, then apply the changes. 

I did that and it's been working since... though I'm guessing a bug fix release won't be far off.


----------



## BlackdOut177 (May 18, 2011)

^I had exactly the same problem. I'll try your solution tomorrow


----------



## niffnoff (May 18, 2011)

MJS said:


> Looks like they are having some issues, though. I have a UX1 and upgraded from 2.2 to 2.5 and it didn't work, though v1 was still working fine.
> 
> Reinstalled, same thing. Should've seen it coming when the Monkey upgrade failed and had to be done manually.
> 
> ...


Same problem its fixed by this method but hopefully 2.6 will fix all this shiz


----------



## AlucardXIX (May 18, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> May aswell dude.
> 
> By the looks of it toneports and guitarports, will be forgotten about now.



Already ordered myself an Apogee One 

I only use Pod Farm for bass and clean/synth like stuff anyways. Revalver is where it's at for distorted tones!


----------



## niffnoff (May 18, 2011)

AlucardXIX said:


> Already ordered myself an Apogee One
> 
> I only use Pod Farm for bass and clean/synth like stuff anyways. Revalver is where it's at for distorted tones!



if you could have any user name or nick name. Id give you Mr Revalve


----------



## AlucardXIX (May 18, 2011)

Only until I can actually afford an Axe FX...(not likely D: )


----------



## niffnoff (May 19, 2011)

AlucardXIX said:


> Only until I can actually afford an Axe FX...(not likely D: )



you and me both dude


----------



## dantejayg85 (May 19, 2011)

just wondering does anyone else get the blue screen of death when they unplug their line 6 usb device? this has been going on for like a year and I've been hoping updates would fix it but nothing thus far has, and the people at line 6 don't have an answer as to why it does this. i'm wondering if switching over to a higher quality usb interface will solve this now?


----------



## niffnoff (May 19, 2011)

dantejayg85 said:


> just wondering does anyone else get the blue screen of death when they unplug their line 6 usb device? this has been going on for like a year and I've been hoping updates would fix it but nothing thus far has, and the people at line 6 don't have an answer as to why it does this. i'm wondering if switching over to a higher quality usb interface will solve this now?



That is.... new to me dude, maybe try a different usb port, like a 2.0 which is what i'd recommend, but i mean when you reemove it the hardware stops becomming part of your computers hardware as a sound card, be careful how you remove it maybe?


----------



## TreWatson (May 19, 2011)

gonna hold off on updating just this second. i'm more than likely gonna be snagging me a firepod/firestudio in the near future too


----------



## AlucardXIX (May 19, 2011)

I've heard from a few people, including Drewsif, that 2.5 is pretty buggy right now...


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 19, 2011)

update... sometimes the numbers / digital displays in the Reverbs don't load for me... i reopen the program and it works... but overall i felt the UI was smoother


----------



## dantejayg85 (May 19, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> That is.... new to me dude, maybe try a different usb port, like a 2.0 which is what i'd recommend, but i mean when you reemove it the hardware stops becomming part of your computers hardware as a sound card, be careful how you remove it maybe?



Yeah I have 2.0 on this computer whats weird is sometimes it crashes the computer no matter what, I usually turn pod farm off and any audio devices that are running then unplug the GX.

Most of the time its fine but every so often it will crash my computer idk why, line 6 told me it was because of win 7 and that they had new drivers coming out that would fix compatibility issues which i then installed but it didn't fix anything.....oh well I just installed 2.5 so we'll see maybe this one will help


----------



## niffnoff (May 20, 2011)

dantejayg85 said:


> Yeah I have 2.0 on this computer whats weird is sometimes it crashes the computer no matter what, I usually turn pod farm off and any audio devices that are running then unplug the GX.
> 
> Most of the time its fine but every so often it will crash my computer idk why, line 6 told me it was because of win 7 and that they had new drivers coming out that would fix compatibility issues which i then installed but it didn't fix anything.....oh well I just installed 2.5 so we'll see maybe this one will help



hardware blame it, windows 7 isnt really bad, i use it and I have had no problems compared to vista and xp xD


----------



## Zer01 (May 20, 2011)

I've had the blue screen problem with Windows 7 before. My solution (I use Reaper) is to make sure I switch to WaveOut from ASIO (preferences --> device menu) before unplugging anything. Works every time. Every time I unplug before switching, the computer crashes.


----------



## dantejayg85 (May 20, 2011)

^^ ok cool I'll try that thanks


----------

